# F10 Light Coding! E-Sys



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoping to do the following two coding features to my car. 

1) code my tail lights to be on as part of my DRLs
2) code my cornering lights to always be on while my low beams are on. They're LEDs now and look great when on, so I'd like them to permanently stay on while my low beams. 

Can anyone help with what I should be coding please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AMF10 said:


> Hoping to do the following two coding features to my car.
> 
> 1) code my tail lights to be on as part of my DRLs
> 2) code my cornering lights to always be on while my low beams are on. They're LEDs now and look great when on, so I'd like them to permanently stay on while my low beams.
> ...


#1 is a very commonly coded option, found on every Cheat Sheet as well as can be done with VO coding.

#2. I am not sure I follow what you desire. But, they should stay enabled, from factory, unlike vehicles (eg, F3x, F15, etc) that use fog lights as cornering lights.


----------



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> #1 is a very commonly coded option, found on every Cheat Sheet as well as can be done with VO coding.
> 
> #2. I am not sure I follow what you desire. But, they should stay enabled, from factory, unlike vehicles (eg, F3x, F15, etc) that use fog lights as cornering lights.


Weird, don't know how I missed that DRL coding. Could you perhaps share it?

I mean the inner headlight bulbs that the F!0 uses as cornering lights. Instead of just turning on when turning the wheel at night or when in reverse, is it possible to make it stay permanently on just like the low beams do?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AMF10 said:


> Weird, don't know how I missed that DRL coding. Could you perhaps share it?
> 
> I mean the inner headlight bulbs that the F!0 uses as cornering lights. Instead of just turning on when turning the wheel at night or when in reverse, is it possible to make it stay permanently on just like the low beams do?


8TL Front and Rear DRL's

So you want to disable your adaptive cornering lamps?


----------



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> 8TL Front and Rear DRL's
> 
> So you want to disable your adaptive cornering lamps?


Thank you!

No, in fact, I want them to be permanently on whenever my automatic low beams come on. So when in auto mode during the day, I just want my DRL (coronas and rear tail lights) on. When it gets dark and my automatic mode turns on my lowbeams, I want BOTH cornering lights to be ON.

Reason being is I changed them to LEDs and when they're both lit up with my lowbeams, it is almost reminiscent of the OEM LED headlights. Not to mention then extra light output.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AMF10 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No, in fact, I want them to be permanently on whenever my automatic low beams come on. So when in auto mode during the day, I just want my DRL (coronas and rear tail lights) on. When it gets dark and my automatic mode turns on my lowbeams, I want BOTH cornering lights to be ON.


I did not mean disabled as in turned off. I mean turn off the adaptive component.

The coding you want is in TMS, but I know not what it would be.


----------



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I did not mean disabled as in turned off. I mean turn off the adaptive component.


Then yes, I don't care for the cornering lights to be adaptive. I would like them to both be on at all times when the lowbeams are activated via the automatic position. Currently sitting in my car coding if you have any suggestions!

Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AMF10 said:


> Then yes, I don't care for the cornering lights to be adaptive. I would like them to both be on at all times when the lowbeams are activated via the automatic position. Currently sitting in my car coding if you have any suggestions!
> 
> Thank you.


Nope. Good luck!


----------

